# Head swap on 1964 389 engine



## CCLGTO (Jan 2, 2009)

I was wondering if I need to use early style heads (61-64) on a 1964 389 that I'm building for a tempest. I would like to use maybe a 1968 #16 or maybe another 72 or lower CC D-port head. I want to use this short block because it is already rebuilt. Thanks for any information or engine building ideas.


----------



## CCLGTO (Jan 2, 2009)

I have been trying to research on the web, but I mostly find 65 and 66 rebuilds and head swaps. Hopefully someone can confirm that I can add later style heads on a 1964 GTO 389 short block that I have. I would like to pull the trigger on some heads so I can put this in a have another fun street cruiser to the herd. Thanks and hope someone can answer or steer me in the right direction for the answer.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't think it will work. Check out wallaceracing dot com (not sure if I can post the website). It says that the Intake manifold cannot be interchanged between 64 and 65+. I would bet you're going to have problems mounting accessories on the block since the brackets need to be aligned on the timing chain cover, the heads and the block. I was going to put a 400 in my 65 tempest from a 72 firebird, but found out none of the 65 accessories would fit. It was going to cost too much get new accessories so I just sold the 400 and found a 65 389 that was already rebuilt.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

CCL: do some more research. I'm not certain, But I'm pretty sure you can bolt the '65 on up heads on a '64 and earlier block. The late manifold will work fine, because it bolts to the heads. Most accessories also hang off the heads, but, as topfuel states, you may run into problems. I used to KNOW all this stuff, but I forgot a lot of it over the pat 30+ years!!!
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I just called NAPA and the head gasket itself is the same between `64 and `65 so I'm also thinking you'll be alright if you use `65 intake and exhaust manifolds, pushrods, lifters, guide plates and rocker arms with the `65 heads.


----------



## CCLGTO (Jan 2, 2009)

Is there anything that I need to look at for oiling of the cam and valve train. Didn't the early heads oil the valve train differently than the later heads. Also what heads would you guys recommend, other than the edelbrock heads.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

CCLGTO said:


> Is there anything that I need to look at for oiling of the cam and valve train. Didn't the early heads oil the valve train differently than the later heads. Also what heads would you guys recommend, other than the edelbrock heads.


`65 and later heads oil the valve guides through the push rods rather then through a passage in the head and then through the rocker arm studs. So that's why you need the lifters, push rods and rocker arms as well as the heads from a `65 and up. Don't forget the guide plates too.


----------

